# December 2013 - Photo of the Month Nomination Thread



## mishele (Dec 12, 2013)

This competition runs each month; during the month members are able to   nominate others photos (in this thread) for candidates for Photo of the   Month. At the end of each month a poll is made and members then vote   from the selection to find out who is the Photographer of the Month. 


 I'm also glad to say that we also have a range of prizes, offered up by the site admin. Winners of Photo of the Month will get:
 Featured on the Front page of the site for the duration of the next month.
 Free membership of the forums for 12 months. 
 And $25!
 Entry into Photo of the Year 2013

 RULES:

 1) You may nominate up to THREE photos, no more.

 2) You may not nominate your own photographs, only those of others.

 3) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the   photographer, in addition post a direct link to the thread where the   photo was originally posted.

 4) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of September 2013   in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster.

 5) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not   nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the   voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited   or deleted.

 6) The same person can only receive the POTM prize for winning, twice   in a 6 month period. This person can still win POTM, but the not the   prize repeatedly, though they will still get front page display.

 7) Once you've nominated a photo, please do leave a link to the   nomination thread (ie this thread) and a mention that the photo has been   nominated in the original thread that the photo came from. Those who's   photos are nominated will like to know that they are in the  competition.  

 How to nominate: Just right click the picture you'd like to   nominate..... go to 'properties' and paste the location into the image   icon on this thread as follows:







 Then just add the name of the photographer, the title of the photo they   gave it (if given, or thread title name) and then a link to the thread   where it was posted.



 So don't hold back, nominate your 3 choices for the month 


 Also, whilst we are all for chatter in this thread; if you want to   leave compliments please do either follow the link or click the little   arrows in a quote to go through to the original thread and share your   compliments there (where the original photographer of the photo can see   them). 
 If you're not sure about the arrows in quotes and where they are have a look here:






 the red box shows the quote details located at the top of any quote (be   it a photo and or text). In the blue box right at the end are link   arrows which, when clicked, take you to the post that was quoted.


 Also please try not to quote photos in this thread - it makes it very   tricky at the end of the month to go through and pick out nominations if   people have quoted photos already posted in this thread.


PS - REALLY sorry this is so late :blushing:


----------



## weepete (Dec 18, 2013)

I nominate The_Traveler's Pic for POTM

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/landscape-cityscape/346739-fishing-inlet-irriwaddy.html



The_Traveler said:


>


----------



## jfrabat (Dec 20, 2013)

Here are my 3 nominations for December:


Oak Alley (there was no name to the specific photo, just the series) by cletusjermal


cletusjermal said:


> .



Sun Sets on the farm by weags77


weags77 said:


> View attachment 62479



Last Drops (again, no name was stated for the specific photo, but rather a series) by carlos58


carlos58 said:


>


----------



## JacaRanda (Dec 21, 2013)

JacaRanda said:


> This one does it for me. Female Juvi Snowy owl release 1 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love this one!


----------



## snowbear (Dec 22, 2013)

matthewo, 10 Hours & Huntington Beach SP (Second post, image #15) - too hard to decide which to nominate.


----------



## peter27 (Dec 22, 2013)

Posted by echoyjeff222 (this is the final edit after some distortion correction)

[URL]http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-gallery/347489-another-one-my-trip-seattle.html






[/URL]


----------



## DarkShadow (Dec 22, 2013)

Going with today's sunset by batmura. http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/landscape-cityscape/347547-today-s-sunset.html


----------



## tirediron (Dec 26, 2013)

Kathmandu, Nepal, by Heartpatrick:


----------



## ratssass (Dec 29, 2013)

IMG_6162-2.jpg by JacaRandaPhotography, on Flickr 2)


----------



## limr (Dec 30, 2013)

How does one quote a message from another thread? I'd like to nominate a photo and tried the instructions for pasting the URL but keep getting an "Invalid link" or whatever message. I know how to quote and multi-quote within the same thread but don't know how to do this across threads. 

And yes, I've been searching the site for about half an hour and have tried figuring it out by myself, so I'm allowed to ask y'all now


----------



## ratssass (Dec 30, 2013)

are you trying to post/quote a pic?....not sure i understand the question....


----------



## limr (Dec 30, 2013)

ratssass said:


> are you trying to post/quote a pic?....not sure i understand the question....



I'm trying to post the picture that I'd like to nominate. I followed the instructions in the first post:



> How to nominate: Just right click the picture you'd like to nominate..... go to 'properties' and paste the location into the image icon on this thread as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But this doesn't seem to be working.

I also notice that some of the nominated photos were "quoted" in this thread...

Oh wait...I just went to "Advanced" and I think I just figured it out. Let's see...



BKSPicture said:


> Picture: Infrared © bkspicture.com



Ooh, I just did it! Success!:cheer: I feel oddly elated at having figured this out.

Okay, this is the picture I want to nominate: Infrared 7 by BKSPicture, originally in this thread: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...-two-last-shots-my-ir-modified-nikon-d70.html

Thanks for the help, ratssass. I know you didn't really give me the answer, but trying to answer you led me to the answer


----------



## ratssass (Dec 30, 2013)

lol...........SUCCESS!!!  i just copy it and place it between "Quotes".........


----------



## Warhorse (Dec 30, 2013)

I would like to nominate "Foggy sunset" by cpeay.



http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/landscape-cityscape/348174-foggy-sunset.html


----------



## JTPhotography (Jan 6, 2014)

Some really nice photos in this thread. It will be a tough vote, assuming the MODs will wake up from their 3 month long nap and make it where one of these fine photographers, who so graciously share their work and make this forum what it is, can actually claim to have won something when its all said and done. I won in August. Zip, nada. I lost count of how many months didn't even have a vote.


----------

